# And the best Cooler is.................................



## WhenSkiffsFly

And the best cooler is? lets take a vote and put an end the the great cooler debate once and for all. .....


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Bartles and James. 

By far.


----------



## firecat1981

Any of the non overpriced, non overweight, options at wally world that will hold ice for days just the same.


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly

RTIC


----------



## Alex Fernandez

ORION .....the new king of the mountain! I really want one. $$$


----------



## Alex Fernandez

all the add ons included, even a light inside the cooler. Made in the USA for real. Yeti needs to step up their game.....


----------



## Alex Fernandez




----------



## Smackdaddy53

If you are using it as a casting platform Igloo Sportsman. For just ice retention a Coleman Extreme.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Alex Fernandez said:


> View attachment 19460


Black ice chests are impractical just like boats with black seats and decks. HOT


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly

I would buy the black one for my collection. Its freakin cool!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I have a k2 50qt that has survived rolling around in a truck bed and on a boat for the last 6 years. It holds ice well and does the job. I also have a cheap Ozark trail soft cooler that’s a yeti copy that I use on my skiff that holds ice and drinks and stores easily in the rear hatch of my skiff. As long as it keeps your drinks and whatnot cold who really gives a sh*t


----------



## Capnredfish

mtoddsolomon said:


> I have a k2 50qt that has survived rolling around in a truck bed and on a boat for the last 6 years. It holds ice well and does the job. I also have a cheap Ozark trail soft cooler that’s a yeti copy that I use on my skiff that holds ice and drinks and stores easily in the rear hatch of my skiff. As long as it keeps your drinks and whatnot cold who really gives a sh*t


Yeti owners, that's who. I would not be one.


----------



## yobata

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Bartles and James.
> 
> By far.











Original or strawberry?


----------



## WhiteDog70810

yobata said:


> Original or strawberry?


Thank you for your support.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capnredfish said:


> Yeti owners, that's who. I would not be one.


Don’t stereotype or you are as bad as those stuck up Yeti owners. If people have the money to buy expensive things don’t hate them for it. I have about 8-9 coolers and 4 are Yetis. Does that make me a dbag even though I didn’t pay full price for any of them?


----------



## GG34

I like how people will pay 50+K for a 16 foot skiff then put their noses up at a high end cooler. I buy a yeti because of its fit and finish. Jk. Although I do own one.


----------



## yobata

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Does that make me a dbag even though I didn’t pay full price for any of them?


Your douchebaggary stands all on its own


----------



## WhiteDog70810

How many of us really need a cooler to hold ice for 5 days without refilling... ...after being kicked out of a moving pickup? That is what it takes to see a difference in these products. Most of the rotomolded coolers are so much better than the cheap coolers they replaced that folks just swear by whatever they paid for. Who cares if it holds ice for 4.5 days vs 5 days if you only need it to hold ice for 48 hours? If I paid $400 for a cooler that held ice all weekend and didn't fracture when I stood on it, I'd swear by it also and I wouldn't kick it out of truck. 

After watching a lot of head to head comparisons, it seems the Yetis usually fall in the back of the pack and they always seem to get beaten by, or at least tie with, something dramatically cheaper, usually an Igloo Sportsman. Engel, Pelican, Cabelas and Orca seem to consistently score the highest. In my experience, a Yeti usually costs about $50 more than the same size in other brands. 

Nate


----------



## CurtisWright

Alex Fernandez said:


> all the add ons included, even a light inside the cooler. Made in the USA for real. Yeti needs to step up their game.....
> View attachment 19459


HAHA. A go-pro on a cooler? 

Can you get one with a built-in bbq grill? 
What about an outboard bracket?
Does it come in 4x4?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

CurtisWright said:


> HAHA. A go-pro on a cooler?
> 
> Can you get one with a built-in bbq grill?
> What about an outboard bracket?
> Does it come in 4x4?


So I was doing some hardcore coolering the other day and got some sweet gopro footage of it. #HARDCORECOOLERER


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly

I heard Louis Vuitton is coming out with a new rotomolded cooler. $35,879.00 Comes with a pretty french girl to push it.. or pull it, if thats your







thing.


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly

ya some of us dont give a shit about the ice we just like the bling bling.


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly

heres a picture of the girl with a few LV tackle boxes.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

yobata said:


> Your douchebaggary stands all on its own


Best cooler and skiff threads always bring the best out in us.


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly

wtf Its christmas and its Friday...Enjoy!


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly

Louis Vuitton claims the French girl can fish...I cant afford to verify that but from the picture I believe it.


----------



## EdK13

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don’t stereotype or you are as bad as those stuck up Yeti owners. If people have the money to buy expensive things don’t hate them for it. I have about 8-9 coolers and 4 are Yetis. Does that make me a dbag even though I didn’t pay full price for any of them?


No, it makes you a functional Cooler addict. .. also provides a nice place for you to store "some" of your plastics.


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly

"I'm not an addict. i can quit when ever i want"


----------



## Str8-Six




----------



## Net 30

Frigid Rigid gelcoated the same color as your skiff.

Anything rotomolded is for wankers......


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly

you mean awlgripped right?


----------



## topnative2

They are to heavy....I can buy a new igloo/coleman every few years till the day I die and still have money left in my pocket for a bourbon on the final ride......assuming my wife does not check my pockets


----------



## firecat1981

topnative2 said:


> They are to heavy....I can buy a new igloo/coleman every few years till the day I die and still have money left in my pocket for a bourbon on the final ride......assuming my wife does not check my pockets


Exactly, my Coleman marine is 7 years old, cost $30 and works great. Just held ice and beer for 3 days.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

WhenSkiffsFly said:


> "I'm not an addict. i can quit when ever i want"
> View attachment 19479


now you know u got a problem...........Surely this is a joke...........


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Net 30 said:


> Frigid Rigid gelcoated the same color as your skiff.
> 
> Anything rotomolded is for wankers......


did I hear a UK condescending term applied?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Recently bought a Cabelas 40 qt model, good ice retention, better part of a week, extra heavy n very very bulky, wide. Also cant stand on it as it topples over with little traction pads on the bottom make it unstable. $250.00. Air tight seal requires to release seal before opening......Good n bad
Also I have (2) 50 qt Too Cool by Engle, good medium weight, good cold retention, holds ice 4/5 days, marginal latches but ok. Fair gaskets. Use as a stand is stable. $195.00/$250.00 each......Use one of these as my onboard tackle box with a 4 place s/s rod holder attached. Keep my coast guard gear, tools, spark plugs ect.


----------



## Net 30

WhenSkiffsFly said:


> you mean awlgripped right?


*Nope....*Owner told me at Miami Boat Show they order gelcoat to match your hull.

Do I have one...................nope.


----------



## jmrodandgun

People who think Yeti coolers are expensive have never shopped Frigid-Rigid or any of the custom built options. Yeti is a moderately priced cooler. Their marketing staff deserves the award, not the cooler. 

That said, I find the Yeti 45 and Engel 35 to be the two most useful. They are the same size but I prefer the latches on the Yeti and the plastic holds screws better than the Engel. K2 would be second place if they turned the dang latches around. They have the worst latch design in the industry.


----------



## fjmaverick

As much as I make fun of the Sovaro cooler people actually do buy them

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EORCRW...t=&hvlocphy=9012257&hvtargid=pla-307839373350


----------



## fjmaverick

I'll throw these guys in there too
https://customdakota.com/

I saw them at the fort myers boat show a few years ago and the small fiberglass one with colored gel coat was 250


----------



## firecat1981

fjmaverick said:


> As much as I make fun of the Sovaro cooler people actually do buy them
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EORCRW...t=&hvlocphy=9012257&hvtargid=pla-307839373350


Have you seen people buy them? Cause all the reviews on that amazon link are fakes or jokes.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I can't afford any of these, I spent all my money stocking my Omaha steak cooler with a bunch of these, and a 5# bag of Jolly Ranchers .


----------



## Capnredfish

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don’t stereotype or you are as bad as those stuck up Yeti owners. If people have the money to buy expensive things don’t hate them for it. I have about 8-9 coolers and 4 are Yetis. Does that make me a dbag even though I didn’t pay full price for any of them?


First off. I answered a question. I can stereotype. Free speech. However I do not know you or any yeti owners personally. I would never consider you a DBAG without knowing you. You came up with that thought on your own. I personally don't think there is anything special about them. Exspensive, heavy, very little room for given exterior dimensions and don't care for the over all design. I should have answered the question with paid full price owners instead of just yeti owners. That would have pissed off someone else. Let's move on. It's a shit ass plastic cooler. Like the other guy said. Who gives a shit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capnredfish said:


> First off. I answered a question. I can stereotype. Free speech. However I do not know you or any yeti owners personally. I would never consider you a DBAG without knowing you. You came up with that thought on your own. I personally don't think there is anything special about them. Exspensive, heavy, very little room for given exterior dimensions and don't care for the over all design. I should have answered the question with paid full price owners instead of just yeti owners. That would have pissed off someone else. Let's move on. It's a shit ass plastic cooler. Like the other guy said. Who gives a shit.


----------



## bone1fish

I have a K2 that works well as a cooler and to stand on. K2 has a scratch and dent section. Call them and make sure its level. I've had mine for a few years and m happy with it.


----------



## coconutgroves




----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

coconutgroves said:


>


You reworded your comment, its now PC....


----------



## coconutgroves

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> You reworded your comment, its now PC....


Yeah, but the guy still is a world class douche. I regret not pushing him in the water.


----------



## Pole Position

Don't hate me because I'm just a little cooler.


----------



## coconutgroves

Pole Position said:


> Don't hate me because I'm just a little cooler


I have one of those from the early 80s. Hand me down from my grandparents. Igloo stamps the date on the bottom of all coolers. Sweet little thing. Holds a sixer of cans with ice.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

firecat1981 said:


> Exactly, my Coleman marine is 7 years old, cost $30 and works great. Just held ice and beer for 3 days.


I'm calling BS.... Beer doesn't last in a cooler for 3 days....


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I love this type of thread. I don’t think ol @Smackdaddy53 gives a shit, nor does @Capnredfish but I’ll be damned if we don’t want to see them in a type off! At the end of the day I don’t want to put a rotomolded cooler of any kind in my skiff. Those are for trucks, tailgating, and glamping


----------



## CPurvis

mtoddsolomon said:


> I love this type of thread. I don’t think ol @Smackdaddy53 gives a shit, nor does @Capnredfish but I’ll be damned if we don’t want to see them in a type off! At the end of the day I don’t want to put a rotomolded cooler of any kind in my skiff. Those are for trucks, tailgating, and glamping


Yeah me too. No place for a Roto cooler absolutely no place.


----------



## firecat1981

MatthewAbbott said:


> I'm calling BS.... Beer doesn't last in a cooler for 3 days....


It does when you are to drunk to remember where you put the cooler.


----------



## Alex Fernandez

I thought the purpose of this thread was to discuss coolers and their attributes???? Since i feel like this thread is going in the wrong direction i'll try to get it back. Here's a picture of a popular brand. As you can see from the picture the cooler serves a dual purpose and easily holds the weight of the angler.


----------



## CPurvis

Alex Fernandez said:


> I thought the purpose of this thread was to discuss coolers and their attributes???? Since i feel like this thread is going in the wrong direction i'll try to get it back. Here's a picture of a popular brand. As you can see from the picture the cooler serves a dual purpose and easily holds the weight of the angler.
> View attachment 19509


Nice Yeti!!! Never thought I needed an overpriced Yeti until now.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

firecat1981 said:


> It does when you are to drunk to remember where you put the cooler.


Well played...


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Alex Fernandez said:


> I thought the purpose of this thread was to discuss coolers and their attributes???? Since i feel like this thread is going in the wrong direction i'll try to get it back. Here's a picture of a popular brand. As you can see from the picture the cooler serves a dual purpose and easily holds the weight of the angler.
> View attachment 19509


...all 105lbs of it.


----------



## crboggs

Alex Fernandez said:


> ORION .....the new king of the mountain! I really want one. $$$
> View attachment 19458


I'm sorry but that thing is ugly as sin. Do you have to wear a fishing jersey while using it? Would look right at home in a bass boat...


----------



## crboggs

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you are using it as a casting platform Igloo Sportsman. For just ice retention a Coleman Extreme.


I have an Igloo Marine, Coleman Extreme, and a Yeti. The Yeti is an entire zip code better than the other two, based on my experience using all three.


----------



## crboggs

Alex Fernandez said:


> As you can see from the picture the cooler serves a dual purpose and easily holds the weight of the angler.
> View attachment 19509


Meh...she's holding a spinning rod...nothing to see here...


----------



## permitchaser

OK I have a Yeti,that was given to me for a birthday by my grandsons, I use it as a casting platform to hold ice and drinks. I also have an Igloo Marine as a seat in front of my console. I use it to hold fish
I put bag of ice in each before a trip and June in NC is hot. Both coolers keep ice for about 48 hours
I still have an Igloo that came with the boat, its over 20 years old. No handles and off color I still use it in my garage to hold ice
All coolers hold ice some you can stand on
It's up to you
I ain't no douche


----------



## MSG

Love my RTIC soft cooler. Easy to carry on and off - holds ice like crazy, and the opening is easy to access. Way easier to move on and off than a roto - although you can't stand on it. Also, fits under the bench seating of my beavertail vengeance. I'm not a big fan of using a roto as a casting platform they are not secured and can tip if you don't stay centered.


----------



## coconutgroves

On a serious note.... I do really like the Yeti hopper. I have the mid sized one and I check it as a bag when I fly. I wrap the outside in plastic wrap to keep it from getting beat up. My last trip I took the guide I was going with 3 pounds of TX brisket. Vacuum sealed it and put ice bags in it. That's the way to make a friend right there...  Of course while on the trip it is pure gold. Then coming back I store all my wet and fishy clothes in it. Best bag ever.

I came back from a trip last year and some guy next to me saw the hopper come off the baggage claim, then came over a gave me a fist bump and called me a bad ass. Thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

coconutgroves said:


> On a serious note.... I do really like the Yeti hopper. I have the mid sized one and I check it as a bag when I fly. I wrap the outside in plastic wrap to keep it from getting beat up. My last trip I took the guide I was going with 3 pounds of TX brisket. Vacuum sealed it and put ice bags in it. That's the way to make a friend right there...  Of course while on the trip it is pure gold. Then coming back I store all my wet and fishy clothes in it. Best bag ever.
> 
> I came back from a trip last year and some guy next to me saw the hopper come off the baggage claim, then came over a gave me a fist bump and called me a bad ass. Thought that was pretty funny.


The upgraded front zipper is so much better than the top vagina zipper. I had a vendor get me one for Christmas two years ago and the top zipper was hell getting ice in it. I wish they would insulate the top and bottom and the ice retention would be much better. They are built well!


----------



## coconutgroves

Vagina Zipper. That would be a good band name @Smackdaddy53


----------



## Smackdaddy53

coconutgroves said:


> Vagina Zipper. That would be a good band name @Smackdaddy53


Every time I put a bag of ice in it and spilled half of it I couldn’t help but think of a hoohaa . I ended up trading it for a Yeti 65.


----------



## DBStoots




----------



## Shicks007

I have a Yeti 45 my wife bought it for me as a gift for the new skiff. It has a piece of faux teak seadek on top. I had some custom artwork done on it. Yeah, there is a lot of money tied up in the cooler but the way I see it it, for me it's part of the boat. The console was designed around it. If it makes you happy, screw it.


----------



## Backwater




----------



## Backwater




----------



## Backwater

The Ice Jug Trick!

Seriously, if you want to keep your ice longer no matter what cooler you have, then don't buy ice! Instead, take a couple of emptied and cleaned out 1 gallon plastic milk jugs (or if your cooler is small, then 1/2 gal milk jugs or Juicy Juice jugs). Fill them with drinking water (or you can just buy 1 gallon jugs of water, your choice). So the trick is not freeze them all at once, otherwise, too many at once can defrost your freezer. So just freeze one or 2 at a time as you get another container jug emptied and keep them in the bottom of your freezer. Note, this is a good way to keep the freezer cold longer in case the power goes out.

So when you freeze them, don't fill them to the top, otherwise they will explode or turn the jug into a basketball. Instead, pour out several inches and barely put the cap back on with just a 1/2 turn or so, to let the air and any excess water escape as the water freezes and expands. Place that jug into a baking pan or plastic food storage box, big enough to capture some water if it overflows, when you put it in the freezer. After the 1st couple of jugs frozen, you'll figure out where the water line needs to be before freezing and can even place a mark with a sharpie on the jug, until you figure it out.. Eventually, you can do with not using a pan cause you figured it out without it over flowing. Once frozen, tighten up the cap and that's it. Water tight, block ice that last way longer than bag ice!

So put a few jugs in the cooler before you load it up. For long trips, like camping and such, I'll put more jugs in. With a good cooler, they will last far longer than with bagged ice and not get your cooler all sloppy with water. Plus they make great cold water containers and backup water supply. In a drink and food cooler, when you get back, spray off the jugs and re-freeze them. In a fish box cooler, dump the water out, spray off the outside of the jugs and toss them in the recycle bin.

I learned this little trick from the ole timers over 40yrs worth of camping on and off in the Everglades. Heck, you can turn a wooden crate into a cooler with this trick if you had too! LOL

Honestly, doing this frozen water jug trick, for most 1 day fishing trips, you don't need much more than an Igloo cooler IMO, unless you feel the need to "look" cooler!  Otherwise, on very long trips, a good cooler (like a Yeti or whatever) with ice jugs on the bottom will last longer than your wife or buddy can tolerate being out that long with you! 

One final note - You guys that are having skiffs built, request that an baitwell and at least one compartment tub and/or release well get's heavily insulated. It's cheaper than a good cooler to do that. That way, those can be your fish boxes and beverage / food boxes if you are not carrying bait around like us artificial and fly guys! 

Ted Haas

Come on guys! You know that's some good info "writ thar" for all you green horns! End of Debate!!!  LOL


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Backwater said:


> The Ice Jug Trick!
> 
> Seriously, if you want to keep your ice longer no matter what cooler you have, then don't buy ice! Instead, take a couple of emptied and cleaned out 1 gallon plastic milk jugs (or if your cooler is small, then 1/2 gal milk jugs or Juicy Juice jugs). Fill them with drinking water (or you can just buy 1 gallon jugs of water, your choice). So the trick is not freeze them all at once, otherwise, too many at once can defrost your freezer. So just freeze one or 2 at a time as you get another container jug emptied and keep them in the bottom of your freezer. Note, this is a good way to keep the freezer cold longer in case the power goes out.
> 
> So when you freeze them, don't fill them to the top, otherwise they will explode or turn the jug into a basketball. Instead, pour out several inches and barely put the cap back on with just a 1/2 turn or so, to let the air and any excess water escape as the water freezes and expands. Place that jug into a baking pan or plastic food storage box, big enough to capture some water if it overflows, when you put it in the freezer. After the 1st couple of jugs frozen, you'll figure out where the water line needs to be before freezing and can even place a mark with a sharpie on the jug, until you figure it out.. Once frozen, tighten up the cap and that's it. Water tight, block ice that last way longer than bag ice!
> 
> So put a few jugs in the cooler before you load it up. For long trips, like camping and such, I'll put more jugs in. With a good cooler, they will last far longer than with bagged ice and not get your cooler all sloppy with water. Plus they make great cold water containers and backup water supply. In a drink and food cooler, when you get back, spray off the jugs and re-freeze them. In a fish box cooler, dump the water out, spray off the outside of the jugs and toss them in the recycle bin.
> 
> I learned this little trick from the ole timers over 40yrs worth of camping on and off in the Everglades.
> 
> Honestly, doing this frozen water jug trick, for most 1 day fishing trips, you don't need much more than an Igloo cooler IMO, unless you feel the need to look "cool!" Otherwise, on very long trips, a good cooler with ice jugs on the bottom will last longer than your wife or buddy can tolerate being out that long with you!
> 
> One final note - You guys that are having skiffs built, request that an baitwell and at least one compartment tub and/or release well get's heavily insulated. It's cheaper than a good cooler to do that. That way, those can be your fish boxes and beverage / food boxes if you are not carrying bait around like us artificial and fly guys!
> 
> Ted Haas


This is how we did in the 80’s when we camped for several days. All we had back then were red and white Igloos but you couldn’t stand or sit on them or the lid would cave in. A piece of 1/2” plywood fixed that.


----------



## Backcountry 16

crboggs said:


> Meh...she's holding a spinning rod...nothing to see here...


Really that's what you got out of that picture I didn't even notice the spinning rod.


----------



## CurtisWright

Damn, we really need a thread dedicated to women fishing in bikinis.


----------



## crboggs

CurtisWright said:


> Damn, we really need a thread dedicated to women fishing in bikinis.


Instagram is full of "dock boxes". Dunno if they are fishing or not, but they're holding fish.


----------



## crboggs

Backcountry 16 said:


> Really that's what you got out of that picture I didn't even notice the spinning rod.


I generally add points for fly and deduct points for bait. Doesn't mean she's not still a winner.

I also troll a bit here and there.


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly

crboggs said:


> Meh...she's holding a spinning rod...nothing to see here...


it obvious he likes fly rods...This picture is more in tune with what he likes
he







likes flyrods!!


----------



## crboggs

*lol* Looks like a typical Miami guy chasing peacocks...

_Still trolling..._


----------



## jmrodandgun

Backwater said:


> One final note - You guys that are having skiffs built, request that an baitwell and at least one compartment tub and/or release well get's heavily insulated. It's cheaper than a good cooler to do that. That way, those can be your fish boxes and beverage / food boxes if you are not carrying bait around like us artificial and fly guys!


The jump seat cooler on mine is still mostly ice after fishing Saturday and Sunday. It also got opened a bunch and refilled with booze twice. Saturday morning I poured half a bag of ice, a few domestic gas station tall boys, a bottle of Tito's and a few ginger beers. The damn thing is still holding ice. Only problem is I jammed a whittled down champagne cork in the drain because I couldn't find a plug, then the cork broke and now it's stuck. Shit.


----------



## Padre

Backwater said:


> The Ice Jug Trick!
> 
> Seriously, if you want to keep your ice longer no matter what cooler you have, then don't buy ice! Instead, take a couple of emptied and cleaned out 1 gallon plastic milk jugs (or if your cooler is small, then 1/2 gal milk jugs or Juicy Juice jugs). Fill them with drinking water (or you can just buy 1 gallon jugs of water, your choice). So the trick is not freeze them all at once, otherwise, too many at once can defrost your freezer. So just freeze one or 2 at a time as you get another container jug emptied and keep them in the bottom of your freezer. Note, this is a good way to keep the freezer cold longer in case the power goes out.
> 
> So when you freeze them, don't fill them to the top, otherwise they will explode or turn the jug into a basketball. Instead, pour out several inches and barely put the cap back on with just a 1/2 turn or so, to let the air and any excess water escape as the water freezes and expands. Place that jug into a baking pan or plastic food storage box, big enough to capture some water if it overflows, when you put it in the freezer. After the 1st couple of jugs frozen, you'll figure out where the water line needs to be before freezing and can even place a mark with a sharpie on the jug, until you figure it out.. Eventually, you can do with not using a pan cause you figured it out without it over flowing. Once frozen, tighten up the cap and that's it. Water tight, block ice that last way longer than bag ice!
> 
> So put a few jugs in the cooler before you load it up. For long trips, like camping and such, I'll put more jugs in. With a good cooler, they will last far longer than with bagged ice and not get your cooler all sloppy with water. Plus they make great cold water containers and backup water supply. In a drink and food cooler, when you get back, spray off the jugs and re-freeze them. In a fish box cooler, dump the water out, spray off the outside of the jugs and toss them in the recycle bin.
> 
> I learned this little trick from the ole timers over 40yrs worth of camping on and off in the Everglades. Heck, you can turn a wooden crate into a cooler with this trick if you had too! LOL
> 
> Honestly, doing this frozen water jug trick, for most 1 day fishing trips, you don't need much more than an Igloo cooler IMO, unless you feel the need to "look" cooler!  Otherwise, on very long trips, a good cooler (like a Yeti or whatever) with ice jugs on the bottom will last longer than your wife or buddy can tolerate being out that long with you!
> 
> One final note - You guys that are having skiffs built, request that an baitwell and at least one compartment tub and/or release well get's heavily insulated. It's cheaper than a good cooler to do that. That way, those can be your fish boxes and beverage / food boxes if you are not carrying bait around like us artificial and fly guys!
> 
> Ted Haas
> 
> Come on guys! You know that's some good info "writ thar" for all you green horns! End of Debate!!!  LOL


That is the way we do it when we camp 5 nights in the glades. I have a Yeti 75 qt. that I put frozen 2 1/2 gallon water jugs in the bottom. Then I fill the crevices with ice, cover with a yoga matt. Put all the food on top of the matt. Put breakfast food to the left, lunch to the middle, dinner to the right. Then cover with another yoga matt on the top. That way when you open the lid, you only open the side of the matt that you need to get to. I have had my food stay cold for 7 days. Then we carry 2 more smaller Yeti's. One with drinks and ice and another one that is just ice that we don't open for 2 or 3 days when the other ice has run out. My problem isn't keeping the food cold but making sure on the last night I still have some ice to put in my bourbon. 
It is interesting that you said if you are having a boat built, have them put in a heavy insulated box. That is actually where I learned how to do this. We have a 32' sailboat that doesn't have a refrigerator. Too much stuff to go wrong. Instead we have a heavy insulated cooler box built into it. The rule of them with refrigeration or cool air is to imagine your box is filled with ping pong balls. If when you open it, the ping balls would fall out, there goes your cold air every time you open the door. So on a sailboat, a top loading fridge will stay cold longer. So our insulated box was a top load. I would line the bottom and sides with block ice, then load our food in the middle. Yoga matt on top and then more block ice. Done that way, we had our food last for an 18 day trip to the Abacos and back to FL.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Backwater said:


>


The best picture on the site.............


----------



## yobata

jmrodandgun said:


> The jump seat cooler on mine is still mostly ice after fishing Saturday and Sunday. It also got opened a bunch and refilled with booze twice. Saturday morning I poured half a bag of ice, a few domestic gas station tall boys, a bottle of Tito's and a few ginger beers. The damn thing is still holding ice. Only problem is I jammed a whittled down champagne cork in the drain because I couldn't find a plug, then the cork broke and now it's stuck. Shit.


Drywall screw and pliers. I have pulled a few broken wine corks this way.


----------



## Alex Fernandez

Below is a list of 29 (_rotomolded_ )cooler brands listed by price and overall style. For simplicity I used coolers offered in the 40-50 SIZE range. The 40-50 SIZE cooler seems to be the the size we like the most and all of the brands listed have one in this range. There are plenty of reviews, tests and comparisons online for all of these so im not going to list them by quality or performance, you decide.. Im sure all the coolers on this list perform as good as most of us would need them to . STYLE - Most of the coolers fall into one of 6 styles based on overall look, latch system, etc,. SAVARO coolers are in a style all their own and a 45 size will set you back $700.00 !! Almost all the coolers will hold ice for 5 days if left untouched, but who’s going to wait five days to drink a beer??? Based on the many test I’ve seen on line, some names on this list have consistently performed better than others. ORCA, RTIC, ENGEL, and K2 are mentioned most often as “winners”. All are tough coolers. Most are made in another country, Some are really made in the USA. Some have useful features like bottle openers and removable handles. Feel free to disagree, correct my grammar or facts...Its a free country and I won’t take it personally...


If I forgot to mention your favorite COOLER please add:



*40-50 SIZE ROTOMOLD COOLER List by price HIGH to LOW*

price brand


$700 SAVARO


$449 ORION


$399 OTTERBOX


$399 ICE HOLE


$349 YETI


$349 PELICAN


$329 YUKON


$329 BISON


$309 K2 SUMMIT


$299 SIBERIAN


$299 CANYON


$269 EVAKOOL ICE MATE


$250 MAMOTH


$249 ORCA


$249 CABELA’S POLAR CAP


$229 ENGEL


$224 GRIZZLY


$219 BIG FRIG


$199 NICE


$189 CAMP ZERO


$189 ICEY TEK


$179 BOARDWALK


$179 PALM


$179 SLATE


$179 FAT BOY


$169 VIBE


$149 FROSTY


$149 PURE OUTDOOR


$142 RTIC


_$69.00 ALIBABA (YOU HAVE TO BUY AT LEAST 100PCS- start your own cooler company! )_




*By overall style*


*STYLE #1 “ like a YETI” avg price $202.00*


YETI, ORCA, SLATE, PURE OUTDOORS, RTIC



*STYLE #2 “like a FAT BOY” avg price @203.00*


FAT BOY, VIBE, CABELAS, BIG FRIG, NICE



*STYLE #3 “ like a YUKON” avg price $226.00*


YUKON, EVAKOOL, MAMOTH, GRIZZLY, BOARDWORKS, ICEY TEK, ATLAS, CAMP ZERO



*STYLE #4 “ like an ENGEL” avg price $235.00*


ENGEL, CANYON, PALM



*STYLE #5 “ like a K2”avg price $312.00*


K2, BISON, SIBERIAN



*STYLE #6 “like a PELICAN” avg price $382.00*


OTTERBOX, PELICAN, ICE HOLE



*In a style all their own - avg price $575.00*


ORION , SAVARO


----------



## Backwater

Padre said:


> That is the way we do it when we camp 5 nights in the glades. I have a Yeti 75 qt. that I put frozen 2 1/2 gallon water jugs in the bottom. Then I fill the crevices with ice, cover with a yoga matt. Put all the food on top of the matt. Put breakfast food to the left, lunch to the middle, dinner to the right. Then cover with another yoga matt on the top. That way when you open the lid, you only open the side of the matt that you need to get to. I have had my food stay cold for 7 days. Then we carry 2 more smaller Yeti's. One with drinks and ice and another one that is just ice that we don't open for 2 or 3 days when the other ice has run out. My problem isn't keeping the food cold but making sure on the last night I still have some ice to put in my bourbon.
> It is interesting that you said if you are having a boat built, have them put in a heavy insulated box. That is actually where I learned how to do this. We have a 32' sailboat that doesn't have a refrigerator. Too much stuff to go wrong. Instead we have a heavy insulated cooler box built into it. The rule of them with refrigeration or cool air is to imagine your box is filled with ping pong balls. If when you open it, the ping balls would fall out, there goes your cold air every time you open the door. So on a sailboat, a top loading fridge will stay cold longer. So our insulated box was a top load. I would line the bottom and sides with block ice, then load our food in the middle. Yoga matt on top and then more block ice. Done that way, we had our food last for an 18 day trip to the Abacos and back to FL.


You must do a lot of Yoga! Lol jk

Good idea with the yoga (insulated mats) keeping the levels cold. I'll try that next camp out! I have old sleeping back mats I'll use for that. Same thing! As for the last day(s) bourbon or rum, just stash a pre-frozen pint or so in the bottom and then just drink it cold without ice! 

Hey, next time you head to the Abacos in your sailboat, if you have room for 2 more (wife and I), we'll pay at least half the expenses (if not more) and pull in at least half the work in, to go with you, as long as you can drop me off from the dingy to some flats to wade for bones! Btw, I'm like having a gourmet chef on-board too! 

Ted


----------



## Backwater

Alex Fernandez said:


> Below is a list of 29 cooler brands listed by price and overall style. For simplicity I used coolers offered in the 40-50 SIZE range. The 40-50 SIZE cooler seems to be the the size we like the most and all of the brands listed have one in this range. There are plenty of reviews, tests and comparisons online for all of these so im not going to list them by quality or performance, you decide.. Im sure all the coolers on this list perform as good as most of us would need them to . STYLE - Most of the coolers fall into one of 6 styles based on overall look, latch system, etc,. SAVARO coolers are in a style all their own and a 45 size will set you back $700.00 !! Almost all the coolers will hold ice for 5 days if left untouched, but who’s going to wait five days to drink a beer??? Based on the many test I’ve seen on line, some names on this list have consistently performed better than others. ORCA, RTIC, ENGEL, and K2 are mentioned most often as “winners”. All are tough coolers. Most are made in another country, Some are really made in the USA. Some have useful features like bottle openers and removable handles. Feel free to disagree, correct my grammar or facts...Its a free country and I won’t take it personally...
> 
> 
> If I forgot to mention your favorite COOLER please add:
> 
> 
> 
> *40-50 SIZE ROTOMOLD COOLER List by price HIGH to LOW*
> 
> price brand
> 
> 
> $700 SAVARO
> 
> 
> $449 ORION
> 
> 
> $399 OTTERBOX
> 
> 
> $399 ICE HOLE
> 
> 
> $349 YETI
> 
> 
> $349 PELICAN
> 
> 
> $329 YUKON
> 
> 
> $329 BISON
> 
> 
> $309 K2 SUMMIT
> 
> 
> $299 SIBERIAN
> 
> 
> $299 CANYON
> 
> 
> $269 EVAKOOL ICE MATE
> 
> 
> $250 MAMOTH
> 
> 
> $249 ORCA
> 
> 
> $249 CABELA’S POLAR CAP
> 
> 
> $229 ENGEL
> 
> 
> $224 GRIZZLY
> 
> 
> $219 BIG FRIG
> 
> 
> $199 NICE
> 
> 
> $189 CAMP ZERO
> 
> 
> $189 ICEY TEK
> 
> 
> $179 BOARDWALK
> 
> 
> $179 PALM
> 
> 
> $179 SLATE
> 
> 
> $179 FAT BOY
> 
> 
> $169 VIBE
> 
> 
> $149 FROSTY
> 
> 
> $149 PURE OUTDOOR
> 
> 
> $142 RTIC
> 
> 
> _$69.00 ALIBABA (YOU HAVE TO BUY AT LEAST 100PCS- start your own cooler company! )_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By overall style*
> 
> 
> *STYLE #1 “ like a YETI” avg price $202.00*
> 
> 
> YETI, ORCA, SLATE, PURE OUTDOORS, RTIC
> 
> 
> 
> *STYLE #2 “like a FAT BOY” avg price @203.00*
> 
> 
> FAT BOY, VIBE, CABELAS, BIG FRIG, NICE
> 
> 
> 
> *STYLE #3 “ like a YUKON” avg price $226.00*
> 
> 
> YUKON, EVAKOOL, MAMOTH, GRIZZLY, BOARDWORKS, ICEY TEK, ATLAS, CAMP ZERO
> 
> 
> 
> *STYLE #4 “ like an ENGEL” avg price $235.00*
> 
> 
> ENGEL, CANYON, PALM
> 
> 
> 
> *STYLE #5 “ like a K2”avg price $312.00*
> 
> 
> K2, BISON, SIBERIAN
> 
> 
> 
> *STYLE #6 “like a PELICAN” avg price $382.00*
> 
> 
> OTTERBOX, PELICAN, ICE HOLE
> 
> 
> 
> *In a style all their own - avg price $575.00*
> 
> 
> ORION , SAVARO


You forgot that Dakota cooler. It looks like a deal.


----------



## Padre

Backwater said:


> You must do a lot of Yoga! Lol jk
> 
> Good idea with the yoga (insulated mats) keeping the levels cold. I'll try that next camp out! I have old sleeping back mats I'll use for that. Same thing! As for the last day(s) bourbon or rum, just stash a pre-frozen pint or so in the bottom and then just drink it cold without ice!
> 
> Hey, next time you head to the Abacos in your sailboat, if you have room for 2 more (wife and I), we'll pay at least half the expenses (if not more) and pull in at least half the work in, to go with you, as long as you can drop me off from the dingy to some flats to wade for bones! Btw, I'm like having a gourmet chef on-board too!
> 
> Ted


You got it. I will definitely keep that in mind because now we are empty nesters so we do look for someone else to go with us. But never mind wading, we usually try and tow the skiff.


----------



## Alex Fernandez

I believe the Dakota cooler is made of fiberglass, that's why I didn't include it. I should have said "rotomolded" coolers. In any case, the website is "under construction so I cant get any additional info from Dakota. .


----------



## not2shabby

I'll throw this out there as another soft-side option. I recently picked up a Polar Bear 24-Pack cooler. It's lacking in looks, but it's light, fits easily in 2 of my hatches, and I've kept ice in it for about 2.5 days. It's also really economical. I got mine for $60 on eBay. They retail for less than $100.


----------



## brianBFD

I have at least two of every size of Polar Bear coolers, I'm a huge fan of their products.


----------



## firecat1981

And Walmart for the rotomolded win!


----------



## devrep

sigh...


----------



## yobata

firecat1981 said:


> And Walmart for the rotomolded win!
> View attachment 19587


I think that kid's expression tell you everything you need to know


----------



## Smackdaddy53

firecat1981 said:


> And Walmart for the rotomolded win!
> View attachment 19587


For $60 more you can get an Igloo Sportsman 55 and it’s made in Katy Texas not China and doesn’t look like it came out of a bubble gum machine.


----------



## firecat1981

yobata said:


> I think that kid's expression tell you everything you need to know


That's my kid and she was wondering why it came with a basket inside.


----------



## firecat1981

Smackdaddy53 said:


> For $60 you can get an Igloo Sportsman 55 and it’s made in Katy Texas not China and doesn’t look like it came out of a bubble gum machine.


Show me where you found that? Cause Wally world has the igloo sportsman 55 listed as $232. I think you are mistaking it with the standard 52qt igloo.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

firecat1981 said:


> Show me where you found that? Cause Wally world has the igloo sportsman 55 listed as $232. I think you are mistaking it with the standard 52qt igloo.


I bought mine at Sam’s Club for $199 two years ago and the 40 quart I have was $120 and is bigger than my Yeti 45.


----------



## Capnredfish

Frosty 65 officially on the way. 180 shipped. I officially belong to the mid over priced cooler club. Besides, I like knock offs. Will go well with my BT B2. Will review, next summer as everyone's cooler will hold ice for 7 days soon enough. But that has me thinking. If I am a weekend warrior. Why do I need a cooler that holds ice for 7 days. Oh well at least I belong to a club now.


----------



## firecat1981

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bought mine at Sam’s Club for $199 two years ago and the 40 quart I have was $120 and is bigger than my Yeti 45.
> View attachment 19603
> View attachment 19604


You meant for $60 more you can get the igloo sportsman. I'm still gonna pass, but if I did get one I'd probably go RTIC. Right now the RTIC 65 is $179.


----------



## Backwater

WhenSkiffsFly said:


>





crboggs said:


> *lol* Looks like a typical Miami guy chasing peacocks...
> 
> _Still trolling..._


That's actually him trying to cast a fly over the duck weed!


----------



## firecat1981

You guys talking about these soft coolers has me thinking now. It's great to have a cooler we can brag about holding ice for a week, but really most of us need one for maybe 12 hour day trips. To those of you who use the smaller, say 30qt or so, soft coolers, do you find the zipper gets bothersome after a bit? Are they easier to transport then a small plastic job? And are they much harder to clean?


----------



## firecat1981

And since the thread is about the best cooler, I'd have to say the best one built is.....MINE! Lol.

You guys remember when I built this monster? 
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/building-a-cooler-deckbox.16595/

The guy I built it for tells me he fills it about half way when he goes hunting, and he has still had some ice in it more then 10 days later.


----------



## noeettica

Anything IS better than a YETI I tested one and am NOT impressed !

I am however impressed with the hard work Kevin puts into his projects ! and Thank you for what you do to keep the public safe ...


----------



## Alex Fernandez

That's a cool cooler....


----------



## bobber

The best roto cooler is one that this will fit on

http://www.coolerworks.com/


----------



## William Kimball

I'm an Engel fan. They are less expensive than yeti and in all the tests I've seen they outperform them. They have a new soft-sided cooler that I just bought that is unreal. On a recent hunting trip I put a dozen drinks in it with two of their hard 20 degree freezer packs and had cold drinks on the drive home four days later! No ice involved.


----------



## zthomas

I haven't read this whole thread, and I'm not going to, so hope I'm not repeating. Just a couple of quick things to add:

Regarding soft coolers, I'm partial to these Igloos. The zippers eventually fail, but for $30 each I keep three or four around -- fish cooler, beer cooler, lunch cooler, etc. They hold ice pretty well, the liners are surprisingly tough, and yes, firecat, I think they're a easier to deal with than a hard cooler of the same dimensions. Unfortunately, it looks like they may be discontinuing them. Not a lot of links out there. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Igloo-36...93696&wl11=online&wl12=24413762&wl13=&veh=sem

Also, my wife's RTIC soft cooler that she keeps in the back of her car for kids' juice boxes and such went bad a few weeks ago. A seam in the liner failed, and it got water trapped in with the insulation. It was about 10 months old. I was pleasantly surprised that RTIC replaced it quickly and happily with the new version. Sent me a shipping label to return the defective one, and four days later we had a new cooler. Two points to that story: first, it sucks the seam failed after less than a year of decidedly light-duty service, but second, their response to the situation was more than satisfactory.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I think all of you folks knocking the Yetis and the people who purchase them need to take a step back and think. Some of us face challenges as sportsmen that go above and beyond what the casual weekend angler experiences. For us, some pleb-tier box store cooler won't cut it. For instance:
Last month I was out fishing a flat. I silently poled my skiff through the crystal clear shallows as my wife stood on the bow ready to make that perfect cast to the 34" gator trout of her dreams. My seafoam Yeti 65 was ready with a bottle of Dom Perignon to commemorate the occasion as soon as said leviathan was in her hands. It was at that point that everything changed. From the nearby mangroves we heard a rumble. It sounded as if some titan of the netherworlds had awakened and it filled us with terror to the core. I attempted to pole us away but it was too late. The rumble changed to a roar of rage as a fully grown Kodiak grizzly burst from the mangroves and charged the skiff. I lowered my push pole into the overhead attack position, prepared to defend my family like an ancient hoplite standing with honor for the safety of his _polis. _Just then the beast turned slightly and I realized it was not after us, but that it had honed in directly in on the cooler in the cockpit; it wanted our Dom (and the feta stuffed olives that were also in there). With a leap and a crash, the beast was in the skiff and savaging the Yeti. Time and time again, the beast seized the cooler in his gigantic paws and slammed it against the deck, it's massive thews rippling beneath it's shaggy coat. Time and time again, the cooler withstood the onslaught. As my wife and I watched in awe, the bear's roars of fury gradually subsided to whimpers of frustration as it's yellow fangs were defeated over and over again by the rotomolded armor of my Yeti. Sensing that the battle was won, I filled my lungs and savagely cried "Not today you son of a bitch, my Yeti is BEAR RESISTANT!!!!!!". Sensing defeat, the bear bowed his head and turned away to amble back to the mangrove thicket from whence he came. As the sun peaked through the clouds, I saw the rays somehow transform into the image of Flip Pallot himself giving me a thumbs up and a smile; without words telling me what I now knew. I had chosen the only cooler which could have carried the day...


----------



## mtoddsolomon

SomaliPirate said:


> I think all of you folks knocking the Yetis and the people who purchase them need to take a step back and think. Some of us face challenges as sportsmen that go above and beyond what the casual weekend angler experiences. For us, some pleb-tier box store cooler won't cut it. For instance:
> Last month I was out fishing a flat. I silently poled my skiff through the crystal clear shallows as my wife stood on the bow ready to make that perfect cast to the 34" gator trout of her dreams. My seafoam Yeti 65 was ready with a bottle of Dom Perignon to commemorate the occasion as soon as said leviathan was in her hands. It was at that point that everything changed. From the nearby mangroves we heard a rumble. It sounded as if some titan of the netherworlds had awakened and it filled us with terror to the core. I attempted to pole us away but it was too late. The rumble changed to a roar of rage as a fully grown Kodiak grizzly burst from the mangroves and charged the skiff. I lowered my push pole into the overhead attack position, prepared to defend my family like an ancient hoplite standing with honor for the safety of his _polis. _Just then the beast turned slightly and I realized it was not after us, but that it had honed in directly in on the cooler in the cockpit; it wanted our Dom (and the feta stuffed olives that were also in there). With a leap and a crash, the best was in the skiff and savaging the Yeti. Time and time again, the beast seized the cooler in his gigantic paws and slammed it against the deck, it's massive thews rippling beneath it's shaggy coat. Time and time again, the cooler withstood the onslaught. As my wife and watched in awe, the bear's roars of fury gradually subsided to whimpers of frustration as it's yellow fangs were defeated over and over again by the rotomolded armor of my Yeti. Sensing that the battle was won, I filled my lungs and savagely cried "Not today you son of a bitch, my Yeti is BEAR RESISTANT!!!!!!". Sensing defeat, the bear bowed his head and turned away to amble back to the mangrove thicket from whence he came. As the sun peaked through the clouds, I saw the rays somehow transform into the image of Flip Pallot himself giving me a thumbs up and a smile; without words telling me what I now knew. I had chosen the only cooler which could have carried the day...


----------



## makin moves

Savage beast! I hope he didn't shake up the Dom.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SomaliPirate said:


> I think all of you folks knocking the Yetis and the people who purchase them need to take a step back and think. Some of us face challenges as sportsmen that go above and beyond what the casual weekend angler experiences. For us, some pleb-tier box store cooler won't cut it. For instance:
> Last month I was out fishing a flat. I silently poled my skiff through the crystal clear shallows as my wife stood on the bow ready to make that perfect cast to the 34" gator trout of her dreams. My seafoam Yeti 65 was ready with a bottle of Dom Perignon to commemorate the occasion as soon as said leviathan was in her hands. It was at that point that everything changed. From the nearby mangroves we heard a rumble. It sounded as if some titan of the netherworlds had awakened and it filled us with terror to the core. I attempted to pole us away but it was too late. The rumble changed to a roar of rage as a fully grown Kodiak grizzly burst from the mangroves and charged the skiff. I lowered my push pole into the overhead attack position, prepared to defend my family like an ancient hoplite standing with honor for the safety of his _polis. _Just then the beast turned slightly and I realized it was not after us, but that it had honed in directly in on the cooler in the cockpit; it wanted our Dom (and the feta stuffed olives that were also in there). With a leap and a crash, the best was in the skiff and savaging the Yeti. Time and time again, the beast seized the cooler in his gigantic paws and slammed it against the deck, it's massive thews rippling beneath it's shaggy coat. Time and time again, the cooler withstood the onslaught. As my wife and watched in awe, the bear's roars of fury gradually subsided to whimpers of frustration as it's yellow fangs were defeated over and over again by the rotomolded armor of my Yeti. Sensing that the battle was won, I filled my lungs and savagely cried "Not today you son of a bitch, my Yeti is BEAR RESISTANT!!!!!!". Sensing defeat, the bear bowed his head and turned away to amble back to the mangrove thicket from whence he came. As the sun peaked through the clouds, I saw the rays somehow transform into the image of Flip Pallot himself giving me a thumbs up and a smile; without words telling me what I now knew. I had chosen the only cooler which could have carried the day...


What happened to the trout?


----------



## zthomas

Hauntingly similar experience for me but with a 22-year-old Instagram fishing girl in a thong on the bow instead of the wife. Sadly, my knockoff cooler couldn't sustain the ursine assault. Thong girl acquitted herself bravely in defense of the booze — those throaty cries still haunt my dreams! — but alas she was just way out of her weight class. Fortunately, I was able to replace my knockoff and still come in at about the same price as a single Yeti. If I cross paths with that reeking, furry bastard again, though, I know I'll wish I'd shelled out for a true LIFETIME cooler.


----------



## Bear

Its a scam...The big cooler companies that pay us have their coolers spared. If they don't we tear into them. Its Bear mafia......
I know the bear that attacked the cooler in question, he probably didn't realize it was a YETI until it was too late. Sorry.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

That shit is funny


----------



## LowHydrogen

SomaliPirate said:


> I think all of you folks knocking the Yetis and the people who purchase them need to take a step back and think. Some of us face challenges as sportsmen that go above and beyond what the casual weekend angler experiences. For us, some pleb-tier box store cooler won't cut it. For instance:
> Last month I was out fishing a flat. I silently poled my skiff through the crystal clear shallows as my wife stood on the bow ready to make that perfect cast to the 34" gator trout of her dreams. My seafoam Yeti 65 was ready with a bottle of Dom Perignon to commemorate the occasion as soon as said leviathan was in her hands. It was at that point that everything changed. From the nearby mangroves we heard a rumble. It sounded as if some titan of the netherworlds had awakened and it filled us with terror to the core. I attempted to pole us away but it was too late. The rumble changed to a roar of rage as a fully grown Kodiak grizzly burst from the mangroves and charged the skiff. I lowered my push pole into the overhead attack position, prepared to defend my family like an ancient hoplite standing with honor for the safety of his _polis. _Just then the beast turned slightly and I realized it was not after us, but that it had honed in directly in on the cooler in the cockpit; it wanted our Dom (and the feta stuffed olives that were also in there). With a leap and a crash, the best was in the skiff and savaging the Yeti. Time and time again, the beast seized the cooler in his gigantic paws and slammed it against the deck, it's massive thews rippling beneath it's shaggy coat. Time and time again, the cooler withstood the onslaught. As my wife and watched in awe, the bear's roars of fury gradually subsided to whimpers of frustration as it's yellow fangs were defeated over and over again by the rotomolded armor of my Yeti. Sensing that the battle was won, I filled my lungs and savagely cried "Not today you son of a bitch, my Yeti is BEAR RESISTANT!!!!!!". Sensing defeat, the bear bowed his head and turned away to amble back to the mangrove thicket from whence he came. As the sun peaked through the clouds, I saw the rays somehow transform into the image of Flip Pallot himself giving me a thumbs up and a smile; without words telling me what I now knew. I had chosen the only cooler which could have carried the day...


Big, agressive, hairy, left after it attempted to commandeer alcohol. Sounds like you met your first FSU Cheerleader......describe the smell? They venture further from the den in the winter months.


----------



## Capnredfish

Frosty responds quickly to questions. I asked if they would honor current special pricing if it expires and I like mine when it arrives wanting another. Answered within an hour. I figure if I had two. When seven days runs out, I could transfer the ice to the second cooler and get another 7 days.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What happened to the trout?


The trout turned out to be a large sail cat, but my Tundra 65 kept him icy cold for 63 days while we hiked across Death Valley (not the one in Baton Rouge) to find a taxidermist.


----------



## Bear

i DONT WANT TO HEAR IT its not a YETI not a YETI not a yeti


----------



## mtoddsolomon

LowHydrogen said:


> Big, agressive, hairy, left after it attempted to commandeer alcohol. Sounds like you met your first FSU Cheerleader......describe the smell? They venture further from the den in the winter months.


Hey man, my wife was an FSU Cheerleader... she's small, the rest checks out.


----------



## Backcountry 16

firecat1981 said:


> You guys talking about these soft coolers has me thinking now. It's great to have a cooler we can brag about holding ice for a week, but really most of us need one for maybe 12 hour day trips. To those of you who use the smaller, say 30qt or so, soft coolers, do you find the zipper gets bothersome after a bit? Are they easier to transport then a small plastic job? And are they much harder to clean?


I have a yeti hopper 20 and it's exactly 2 years old and the zipper just broke but in all fairness to the bag I have used it 5 days a week for the two years. I think that's the only downside to the soft coolers is the zipper which will probably fail before anything else on the cooler. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## anytide

one full of beer !


----------



## Capnredfish

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have a yeti hopper 20 and it's exactly 2 years old and the zipper just broke but in all fairness to the bag I have used it 5 days a week for the two years. I think that's the only downside to the soft coolers is the zipper which will probably fail before anything else on the cooler. Just my 2 cents.


2 cents isn't worth much these days. Looks like they need to step up the zipper quality lol. I have seen the soft sided coolers. Do they stand up well in a work vehicle or do they tip over? Why a soft side versus a small regular style cooler?


----------



## anytide

or a walk-in cooler


----------



## Backcountry 16

Capnredfish said:


> 2 cents isn't worth much these days. Looks like they need to step up the zipper quality lol. I have seen the soft sided coolers. Do they stand up well in a work vehicle or do they tip over? Why a soft side versus a small regular style cooler?


It sat in the floor board of my pickup for 2 years as long as the zipper is fully closed it will not leak a drop I can attest to that. The reason I got the hopper was I bought it off Craigslist for a good deal it was brand new the upside to a soft sided cooler is it will store in tighter areas try smashing a roadie down to fit in your truck.


----------



## Zika

That Hopper stayed cold, even though it was hot?


----------



## Zika

Double. We both must have been posting at the same time.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Zika said:


> That Hopper stayed cold, even though it was hot?


No I bought that thing in Georgia from a girl who won it in a raffle, now Craigslist in Southwest Florida where I live that's a different story.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Zika said:


> That Hopper stayed cold, even though it was hot?


No I bought that thing in Georgia from a girl who won it in a raffle, now Craigslist in Southwest Florida where I live that's a different story.


----------



## Godzuki86

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have a yeti hopper 20 and it's exactly 2 years old and the zipper just broke but in all fairness to the bag I have used it 5 days a week for the two years. I think that's the only downside to the soft coolers is the zipper which will probably fail before anything else on the cooler. Just my 2 cents.


@Backcountry16 - Send them an email. They replaced my cooler with no questions asked. I just sent them a picture of it and my information. They ask for a CC # to assure you send the product back after they send you a new one. I had a new cooler in 3 days with a return label in the package. I sent them the other one back and all is well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I had a Hopper 30 given to me by a vendor two years ago and it didn’t hold ice worth a damn. I had beer and a 20# sack of ice in it sitting on the living room floor and the ice was melted overnight.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had a Hopper 30 given to me by a vendor two years ago and it didn’t hold ice worth a damn. I had beer and a 20# sack of ice in it sitting on the living room floor and the ice was melted overnight.


Our ice is colder in Florida


----------



## firecat1981

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had a Hopper 30 given to me by a vendor two years ago and it didn’t hold ice worth a damn. I had beer and a 20# sack of ice in it sitting on the living room floor and the ice was melted overnight.


You should just get rid of it. Send it to me I'll dispose of it.


----------



## Backwater

SomaliPirate said:


> I think all of you folks knocking the Yetis and the people who purchase them need to take a step back and think. Some of us face challenges as sportsmen that go above and beyond what the casual weekend angler experiences. For us, some pleb-tier box store cooler won't cut it. For instance:
> Last month I was out fishing a flat. I silently poled my skiff through the crystal clear shallows as my wife stood on the bow ready to make that perfect cast to the 34" gator trout of her dreams. My seafoam Yeti 65 was ready with a bottle of Dom Perignon to commemorate the occasion as soon as said leviathan was in her hands. It was at that point that everything changed. From the nearby mangroves we heard a rumble. It sounded as if some titan of the netherworlds had awakened and it filled us with terror to the core. I attempted to pole us away but it was too late. The rumble changed to a roar of rage as a fully grown Kodiak grizzly burst from the mangroves and charged the skiff. I lowered my push pole into the overhead attack position, prepared to defend my family like an ancient hoplite standing with honor for the safety of his _polis. _Just then the beast turned slightly and I realized it was not after us, but that it had honed in directly in on the cooler in the cockpit; it wanted our Dom (and the feta stuffed olives that were also in there). With a leap and a crash, the beast was in the skiff and savaging the Yeti. Time and time again, the beast seized the cooler in his gigantic paws and slammed it against the deck, it's massive thews rippling beneath it's shaggy coat. Time and time again, the cooler withstood the onslaught. As my wife and I watched in awe, the bear's roars of fury gradually subsided to whimpers of frustration as it's yellow fangs were defeated over and over again by the rotomolded armor of my Yeti. Sensing that the battle was won, I filled my lungs and savagely cried "Not today you son of a bitch, my Yeti is BEAR RESISTANT!!!!!!". Sensing defeat, the bear bowed his head and turned away to amble back to the mangrove thicket from whence he came. As the sun peaked through the clouds, I saw the rays somehow transform into the image of Flip Pallot himself giving me a thumbs up and a smile; without words telling me what I now knew. I had chosen the only cooler which could have carried the day...


Dude, you should sell that script to Yeti for a TV commercial!


----------



## duppyzafari

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Bartles and James.
> 
> By far.


With that AVI, I would've thought you preferred SWEETBERRY WINE!!!!!!

(It tastes like fruit.)


----------



## Backwater

Bear said:


> Its a scam...The big cooler companies that pay us have their coolers spared. If they don't we tear into them. Its Bear mafia......
> I know the bear that attacked the cooler in question, he probably didn't realize it was a YETI until it was too late. Sorry.


Alert - Well known member changing aliases to get a few laughs without pointing fingers at him cause he doesn't want anyone to know he's knocking Yeti, cause he doesn't want to appear "uncool!"

Lame! (not that he's knocking Yeti, but he's hiding and still wants to throw stones and doesn't want anyone to know it's him.).


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Backwater said:


> Alert - Well known member changing aliases to get a few laughs without pointing fingers at him cause he doesn't want anyone to know he's knocking Yeti, cause he doesn't want to appear "uncool!"
> 
> Lame! (not that he's knocking Yeti, but he's hiding and still wants to throw stones and doesn't want anyone to know it's him.).


Personally I think starting a Bear profile is hilarious. Who's better at fishing than Bears?


----------



## yobata

mtoddsolomon said:


> Who's better at fishing than Bears?


Seals


----------



## mtoddsolomon

yobata said:


> Seals


----------



## yobata

On more than one occasion I have heard seals complain about all the fishing they do "year-round, just to have some part-timer come in and take all the credit. Go suck a berry you hibernating forager!"


----------



## tomahawk

Some funny shit on this thread. 
I have a Pelican 35 and a Yeti 35. The Pelican is physically bigger, heavier, holds more than the Yeti and keeps ice longer. The Yeti looks better... I took off the stupid looking Pelican handles which improved the looks of it a lot. The Pelican was also "only" $199 at Wallyworld. Not sure if they still sell them for that or sell them at all anymore...


----------



## CPurvis

SomaliPirate said:


> I think all of you folks knocking the Yetis and the people who purchase them need to take a step back and think. Some of us face challenges as sportsmen that go above and beyond what the casual weekend angler experiences. For us, some pleb-tier box store cooler won't cut it. For instance:
> Last month I was out fishing a flat. I silently poled my skiff through the crystal clear shallows as my wife stood on the bow ready to make that perfect cast to the 34" gator trout of her dreams. My seafoam Yeti 65 was ready with a bottle of Dom Perignon to commemorate the occasion as soon as said leviathan was in her hands. It was at that point that everything changed. From the nearby mangroves we heard a rumble. It sounded as if some titan of the netherworlds had awakened and it filled us with terror to the core. I attempted to pole us away but it was too late. The rumble changed to a roar of rage as a fully grown Kodiak grizzly burst from the mangroves and charged the skiff. I lowered my push pole into the overhead attack position, prepared to defend my family like an ancient hoplite standing with honor for the safety of his _polis. _Just then the beast turned slightly and I realized it was not after us, but that it had honed in directly in on the cooler in the cockpit; it wanted our Dom (and the feta stuffed olives that were also in there). With a leap and a crash, the beast was in the skiff and savaging the Yeti. Time and time again, the beast seized the cooler in his gigantic paws and slammed it against the deck, it's massive thews rippling beneath it's shaggy coat. Time and time again, the cooler withstood the onslaught. As my wife and I watched in awe, the bear's roars of fury gradually subsided to whimpers of frustration as it's yellow fangs were defeated over and over again by the rotomolded armor of my Yeti. Sensing that the battle was won, I filled my lungs and savagely cried "Not today you son of a bitch, my Yeti is BEAR RESISTANT!!!!!!". Sensing defeat, the bear bowed his head and turned away to amble back to the mangrove thicket from whence he came. As the sun peaked through the clouds, I saw the rays somehow transform into the image of Flip Pallot himself giving me a thumbs up and a smile; without words telling me what I now knew. I had chosen the only cooler which could have carried the day...


Damn I can't believe I just read that whole Damn thing. That is time I will never get back. But bravo!


----------



## devrep

141 posts on plastic coolers. 1st world crisis averted, which 350.00 cooler to buy...


----------



## permitchaser

SomaliPirate said:


> I think all of you folks knocking the Yetis and the people who purchase them need to take a step back and think. Some of us face challenges as sportsmen that go above and beyond what the casual weekend angler experiences. For us, some pleb-tier box store cooler won't cut it. For instance:
> Last month I was out fishing a flat. I silently poled my skiff through the crystal clear shallows as my wife stood on the bow ready to make that perfect cast to the 34" gator trout of her dreams. My seafoam Yeti 65 was ready with a bottle of Dom Perignon to commemorate the occasion as soon as said leviathan was in her hands. It was at that point that everything changed. From the nearby mangroves we heard a rumble. It sounded as if some titan of the netherworlds had awakened and it filled us with terror to the core. I attempted to pole us away but it was too late. The rumble changed to a roar of rage as a fully grown Kodiak grizzly burst from the mangroves and charged the skiff. I lowered my push pole into the overhead attack position, prepared to defend my family like an ancient hoplite standing with honor for the safety of his _polis. _Just then the beast turned slightly and I realized it was not after us, but that it had honed in directly in on the cooler in the cockpit; it wanted our Dom (and the feta stuffed olives that were also in there). With a leap and a crash, the beast was in the skiff and savaging the Yeti. Time and time again, the beast seized the cooler in his gigantic paws and slammed it against the deck, it's massive thews rippling beneath it's shaggy coat. Time and time again, the cooler withstood the onslaught. As my wife and I watched in awe, the bear's roars of fury gradually subsided to whimpers of frustration as it's yellow fangs were defeated over and over again by the rotomolded armor of my Yeti. Sensing that the battle was won, I filled my lungs and savagely cried "Not today you son of a bitch, my Yeti is BEAR RESISTANT!!!!!!". Sensing defeat, the bear bowed his head and turned away to amble back to the mangrove thicket from whence he came. As the sun peaked through the clouds, I saw the rays somehow transform into the image of Flip Pallot himself giving me a thumbs up and a smile; without words telling me what I now knew. I had chosen the only cooler which could have carried the day...


You know dam well there ain't no grizz in Florida. Must have been a black bear


----------



## f86sabjf

Nope musta been a swamp ape


----------



## Backcountry 16

f86sabjf said:


> Nope musta been a swamp ape


Skunk ape down in the glades


----------



## Capnredfish

Since my Frosty will be here tomorrow, I will check if it is Abominable Snowman proof.


----------



## SomaliPirate

permitchaser said:


> You know dam well there ain't no grizz in Florida. Must have been a black bear


He was a Kodiak lookin fella, 'bout 19 feet tall


----------



## csnaspuck

When do we get a chance to debate the 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

csnaspuck said:


> When do we get a chance to debate the 5 gallon bucket?


That’s another 10 page thread


----------



## Capnredfish

Got the Frosty 65 with 4 drink holders on top. Built well. Looks good. $180.00 delivered well spent. Will post pics for cooler fans when I get a chance.
I saw those $40.00 buckets. Yup. Beautiful bucket. Turds should wipe out easily


----------



## yobata

csnaspuck said:


> When do we get a chance to debate the 5 gallon bucket?











This $40 5 gallon bucket is bestest


----------



## Alex Fernandez

Got my RTIC 45 a few days ago...$142 at my front door. looks like a yeti, even smells like one. The only thing I don't like about all these small roto coolers is the weight. Who's going to be the first to make a lightweight carbon fiber cooler?????


----------



## makin moves

I hope my luggable loo will fit on the yeti bucket!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Alex Fernandez said:


> Got my RTIC 45 a few days ago...$142 at my front door. looks like a yeti, even smells like one. The only thing I don't like about all these small roto coolers is the weight. Who's going to be the first to make a lightweight carbon fiber cooler?????


They should make these coolers heavier so thieves will get a hernia trying to steal them.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

So people who own Yeti coolers who aren't really outdoorsman tend to call all coolers these days a Yeti. As well as all stainless steel cups, so I'm guessing I can get away with calling my blue Lowes bucket a Yeti too?


----------



## makin moves

mtoddsolomon said:


> So people who own Yeti coolers who aren't really outdoorsman tend to call all coolers these days a Yeti. As well as all stainless steel cups, so I'm guessing I can get away with calling my blue Lowes bucket a Yeti too?


Firehouse subs sells them to. I got my yeti for 2 bucks. Only down side is it smells like pickles. Well at least it did when I first got it!


----------



## Capnredfish

Fix that floor board


----------



## Capnredfish

Ok cooler pros. Have a fancy rotomolded cooler. How much frozen ice is needed(not that half melted crap from dispensers)? Drinks for few guys, couple sandwiches. I can't see needing to pack this thing full for a day at work or fishing. Yes I know less air space means it stays colder. But one reason I bought this type of cooler is thinking 16lbs of ice is no longer needed for a normal day.


----------



## fjmaverick

Capnredfish said:


> Ok cooler pros. Have a fancy rotomolded cooler. How much frozen ice is needed(not that half melted crap from dispensers)? Drinks for few guys, couple sandwiches. I can't see needing to pack this thing full for a day at work or fishing. Yes I know less air space means it stays colder. But one reason I bought this type of cooler is thinking 16lbs of ice is no longer needed for a normal day.


When I filled my 45qt rtic for irma my bottled beers had frost on them


----------



## Capnredfish

So it actually performed as a cooler and you did not need ice?


----------



## free88

fjmaverick said:


> When I filled my 45qt rtic for irma my bottled beers had frost on them


LOL, the absolute necessities. Frosty beer.


----------



## free88

RTIC are the best value on the market, IMHO. When on sale, its Yeti for a third the price.


----------



## SomaliPirate

We can settle all of this with the Florida Cooler Challenge. Teams from each manufacturer load up in a 150qt model with a paddle and race around the state Cuban freedom boat style. My money is on the Chittum 150, because it drafts next to nothing and you can pick up the front end.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capnredfish said:


> Ok cooler pros. Have a fancy rotomolded cooler. How much frozen ice is needed(not that half melted crap from dispensers)? Drinks for few guys, couple sandwiches. I can't see needing to pack this thing full for a day at work or fishing. Yes I know less air space means it stays colder. But one reason I bought this type of cooler is thinking 16lbs of ice is no longer needed for a normal day.


I prefer non-frozen ice! 
Any cooler will work better if you pre-chill it and whatever drinks or whatever you put in it is already cold. Ten pounds of ice will work.


----------



## E-money

I don't know if anyone mentioned it but lets toss Ozark Trail in if not! On the 70ish quart model you can attach a hose to the drain and rinse your crawfish from the bottom up!!! And its got a bigger 2"ish plug so dem claws dont get cawt up in dair


----------



## yobata

@Capnredfish I agree with Mac, it all depends on how warm the cooler is when you put drinks/ice in. If it has been sitting in a hot garage, you will need more, but if you can put some ice in the night before and keep it in the house, then empty and fill in the morning, you will not need as much...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

E-money said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned it but lets toss Ozark Trail in if not! On the 70ish quart model you can attach a hose to the drain and rinse your crawfish from the bottom up!!! And its got a bigger 2"ish plug so dem claws dont get cawt up in dair


My Igloo Sportsman 55 and 40 both have 2” bungholes. The water drains in a second or two instead of a few minutes.


----------



## yobata

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My Igloo Sportsman 55 and 40 both have 2” bungholes. The water drains in a second or two instead of a few minutes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

yobata said:


>


My name is Cornholio, need TP for my bunghole!


----------



## LowHydrogen

SomaliPirate said:


> We can settle all of this with the Florida Cooler Challenge. Teams from each manufacturer load up in a 150qt model with a paddle and race around the state Cuban freedom boat style. My money is on the Chittum 150, because it drafts next to nothing and you can pick up the front end.


Not even a competition.....it has a patented carbon fiber bunghole


----------



## Capnredfish

Well. I use frozen ice and have it turn drinks to slush. That dispenser ice is above 32 and melting.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Now I know why smackdaddy is pushing igloo's so much he's modeling for them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Backcountry 16 said:


> Now I know why smackdaddy is pushing igloo's so much he's modeling for them.


That dude has too much hair up front and I haven’t chunked a cast net in a ****’s age! Looks more like C.A.


----------



## Rayreds

Hate to jump in this late in the game BUT I've stated using
Arctic Ice Chillin Brew Series Reusable Cooler Pack. Place it on the bottom and a little crushed over the drinks and at the end of the day your ice will bet frozen to the pack and anything remaining is still cold and pack is still frozen. Just Saying!!!


----------



## Backcountry 16

I called yeti because I had a two year old hopper 20 that the zipper had broken on and the inside of the cooler is ripping and they're sending me a brand new one because they have a three year warranty no money out of pocket very pleased with the customer service.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

There's no way in hell I'm reading 9 pages of coolers.


----------



## CPurvis

It's the thread that never dies!


----------



## permitchaser

My Yeti is better than any cooler
My Igloo is better than any cooler

That should keep it going for another 9


----------



## permitchaser

Rayreds said:


> Hate to jump in this late in the game BUT I've stated using
> Arctic Ice Chillin Brew Series Reusable Cooler Pack. Place it on the bottom and a little crushed over the drinks and at the end of the day your ice will bet frozen to the pack and anything remaining is still cold and pack is still frozen. Just Saying!!!


I don't know what my blue frozen packs are called. I have 2 square and 1 shaped for drinks. I also put them in the bottom and they help


----------



## Smackdaddy53




----------



## Capnredfish

It can't die yet. We have to wait until summer so I can review my Frosty.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capnredfish said:


> It can't die yet. We have to wait until summer so I can review my Frosty.


Photos? How do you like it so far?


----------



## firecat1981

Just for info purposes to the guys who were ragging on the walmart/Ozark trail coolers because the colors make them look silly. I saw the other day they are now available in white.


----------



## CPurvis

Capnredfish said:


> It can't die yet. We have to wait until summer so I can review my Frosty.


You should just start a new Frosty thread. You can never have to many cooler threads.


----------



## fjmaverick

Picked this up today at Walmart. For 35 I couldn't resist


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fjmaverick said:


> Picked this up today at Walmart. For 35 I couldn't resist


That would probably make a pretty sweet tackle bag too.


----------



## Guest

Pelican Elite coolers are the best. I've had them all. Personally, I never want to be in a situation where I have to worry about keeping ice for days. However, I can say from direct, personal experience, that Pelican coolers keep ice longer than Yeti. One thing I liked, among many, was that Pelican offers a LIFETIME WARRANTY. Yeti's warranty - 5 years. Live to Fish sells the Pelican coolers. Their showroom is up in Hudson, Live to Fish, 9942 State Road 52, Hudson, FL 34669. They can be found and contacted online at http://www.livetofish.com Shipping, even on a cooler, is likely to be less than you'd think.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Josh Stewart said:


> Pelican Elite coolers are the best. I've had them all. Personally, I never want to be in a situation where I have to worry about keeping ice for days. However, I can say from direct, personal experience, that Pelican coolers keep ice longer than Yeti. One thing I liked, among many, was that Pelican offers a LIFETIME WARRANTY. Yeti's warranty - 5 years. Live to Fish sells the Pelican coolers. Their showroom is up in Hudson, Live to Fish, 9942 State Road 52, Hudson, FL 34669. They can be found and contacted online at http://www.livetofish.com Shipping, even on a cooler, is likely to be less than you'd think.
> View attachment 20923


Sorry for the sidetrack, where did you get the wood slat panels for your walls?


----------



## Guest

LowHydrogen said:


> Sorry for the sidetrack, where did you get the wood slat panels for your walls?


No, no need to be sorry. I'm happy you asked. I wish I a definitive answer right now. However, it may have to wait until tomorrow or Monday. I want to say Home Depot. I remember seeing a lot of receipts from that place after we took over. I know I can find out for you. You can email me at [email protected] for a direct response. We moved into the building we're in now in December 2017. It's a 13,100 square foot, 2 story space that was used by Tru Green; a lawn care company. The showroom with the wood slat panels looks absolutely nothing like it did when we moved in. In addition to those wood slat panels, we knocked down walls, repainted, added a checkout area...the list goes on pretty extensively. We didn't officially open until around May 2017. Live to Fish sources products from 10 different manufacturers and distributors located throughout the US. So, even if you don't see it in our showroom or on our website, http://www.livetofish.com there has yet to be something someone wanted we couldn't get. Now that I wrote that I can imagine someone asking for some rare JDM tackle....Anyway, I'll make a note to follow up. You can always contact me and ask what the price is on pretty much any fishing, boating, marine electronic, or marine audio component you want. If you contact me, and mention the microskiff connection, I'll work to ensure you get the best price.


----------



## fjmaverick

In our industry it's not home Depot it's "hd supply" a professional supply house


----------



## saltlifedoc

I'll say this... Engel latches suck. Bought a 65? qt and could never get a good seal, they're also very fragile. Engel sent me new adjustable latches, and seals. Cooler still never sealed completely. Ended up just giving the cooler away to a buddy for free. I will say their customer service was great, never questioned me and sent everything next day shipping at no cost to me.


----------

